# Playoffs - Game #6: #3 Phoenix Suns (4) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (2) - 4/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: Rose Garden - Portland, Oregon
TV:







*












*Playoff Schedule/Results*
*Game 1: L 100-105 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 2: W 119-90 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 3: W 108-89 @ Portland Trail Blazers
Game 4: L 87-96 @ Portland Trail Blazers
Game 5: W 107-88 @ Portland Trail Blazers
Game 6: 10:30 p.m Thursday, April 29 at Portland (TNT)
Game 7*: TBD Saturday, May 1 at Phoenix (TNT)
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 















*Portland Trail Blazers (50-32)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Jerryd Bayless | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 






*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #6: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (2) - 4/29*

I'm trying to think how better of a matchup the Suns would have if they had Lopez in the lineup. I wish he hadn't gotten injured.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #6: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (2) - 4/29*



Seuss said:


> I'm trying to think how better of a matchup the Suns would have if they had Lopez in the lineup. I wish he hadn't gotten injured.


or how better of a matchup it would have been for portland had roy, oden, and joel not been injured.

it's hard for me to see the suns winning game 6 in portland. game 7 in phoenix? they(the suns) have a pretty decent shot at.

oh and roy is starting this one for portland.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #6: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (2) - 4/29*

God, I hate Portland.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #6: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (2) - 4/29*

lol @ rocketeer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 99, Trail Blazers 90*

Jrich 28 pts (10-16), 7 rebs, 2 stls


**** you, Portland. Nothing better than ending it in front of your ****ing fans.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i didn't think the suns would be able to end it in portland. would have loved to have seen the series with roy healthy(or really just with both teams at full strength). but injuries happened and phoenix took care of business like they needed to.

suns/spurs should be pretty interesting especially with a little extra rest to try to get everyone closer to full strength.


----------

